# Biographies of William Carey, Adironam Judson, and others



## Frosty (Aug 5, 2011)

I really want to do some learning focused on Christian missionaries of the past, specifically William Carey, Adironam Judson, and Eric Liddell.

What is the best biography on William Carey? I have found many listed on Amazon, any thoughts?

Adironam Judson? 

Eric Liddell? 

What are some other good biographies that focus on missionaries (famous or not-so-famous)?

I own _Hudson Taylor's Spiritual Secret_, _Beyond the Gates of Splendor_, _Chariots of Fire_, _Beyond the Next Mountain_, and _End of the Spear._

I am looking for both book and video resources.

This is a bit open-ended, but that's how I intend it. Have at it!


----------



## steadfast7 (Aug 5, 2011)

Edward Judson's _The Life of Adoniram Judson_ is probably the most thorough, containing many of Judson's personal letters and diary entries. It's a tougher and longer read, but well worth it. It's tricky to find a decent copy of it though because it was written in the 1800s. PDFs can be found on googlebooks.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the recommendation, Dennis. Is Edward a relative? His son?

Anyone read a biography on Carey or others?


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 5, 2011)

To the Golden Shore: The Life of Adoniram Judson by Courtney Anderson is well done and I've heard good things about The Legacy of William Carey.

John Piper always has good biographical talks on DG: How Few There Are Who Die So*Hard! Suffering and Success in the Life of Adoniram Judson: The Cost of Bringing Christ to Burma 2003 Bethlehem Conference for Pastors - Desiring God


----------



## nHutain (Aug 5, 2011)

The Autobiography of John Paton as an awesome and inspiring read. I believe that John Piper did a biographical talk on him as well, but I still recommend the book.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 5, 2011)

To the Golden Shore is one of the best biographies I've ever read. I thoroughly enjoyed it. What a joy to read of God's grace in the lives of our forebears! 

I went to William Carey College and have not read a book-length bio of him...so I'll be eager to see what recommendations this thread produces!


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Aug 5, 2011)

Not sure the level of intensity you are looking for, but, years ago I read all three of the men you listed (along with countless others) in this series. The thing that strikes me most about these books is the fact that nearly 8 years later and I can _still_ articulate each of these men's stories of how their lives glorified the Lord due to these books.

Actually, I was at a homeschool conference last weekend, and stepped away from the booth I was helping at, to find these books offered in a few places; I spent a few minutes with several different people giving them a brief synopsis on most of the people's names on the table, (Jim Elliot, Adoniram Judson, Hudson Taylor, William Carey, George Muller, etc)... and it has been years since I have read any of them. They impacted me at a young age, and I still enjoy them today (read a little bit in Adoniram Judson recently, actually).

If you are looking for "simpler" books in order to get a grasp on a lot of different men (and women) of the faith, these are not hard to get through at all. (I mean, I read them when I was younger!) But excellent enough for an adult to enjoy as well. (Could be do to my excessively studious nature and how my enjoyment has always been from books... not typical young people activities, ha).


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 6, 2011)

The Life of the Three Mrs. Judson's is a unique take on Adoniram Judson's life. It is pretty dry and horribly depressing because it does not mince words. But it was very informative.


----------

